# Red spots on belly



## Kozar927 (Mar 21, 2012)

My 4 month old puppy has red spots all over her belly and she appears to have red blotches (bigger then little spots but not elevated) all over her legs and paws. she dosnt appear to be scratching them at least not what we can see. She spends alot of time in her pen because she is having potty training issues and she pees in their and lays in it. as soon as we catch it we bathe her and clean out the pen. We use non harsh house cleaners to get rid of the pee oder. could it be a reaction to the cleaner or to the pee she chooses to lay in. Also why would she lay in her own pee and not seem to care? 

She is a 4mo old treeing walker coonhound

EDIT: She is taken out regularly for potty time and has alot of social interaction. I reread my pos and realize I made her seem like a shut in. she is mostly in their over night and when where at work.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Your dog sounds like she is having an allergic reaction to either the urine or the cleaner you're using. Another thought is that she's possibly allergic to her kibble. Most dogs want to keep their area clean unless they have no choice. What type of environment did you get her from? If she's been forced to lay in her own mess, then she has gotten used to it, and it will be very difficult to housetrain her, I'm afraid, but not impossible. What sized pen do you have her in? For housetraining, a puppy should be in a crate only big enough to turn around in and lay down in. Messes must be immediately cleaned up, so the dog doesn't see it as being "normal". 

Puppies need to go outside often - at least once an hour, and also after waking up, after eating, after playing, etc. Take her outside on leash, so she can't get distracted playing. Once she's gone potty, then you can let her off the leash (assuming you have a fenced in yard) to play for a few minutes.

Can you hire a dog walker to let her out during the day, or can you go home at lunch time and let her out? She's learned to pee in her pen, b/c she doesn't have a choice. She's too young to hold it all day. If her "pen" is a crate, you need to clean it with an enzyme cleaner, such as Nature's Miracle (found at any pet store). Otherwise, the scent of the urine will be detected by your pup and will encourage her to go in that spot again. Even if you can't smell the pee after cleaning, she can, unless you clean it thoroughly with an enzyme cleaner.


----------



## meepitsmeagan (Feb 1, 2010)

My Boxer gets the same symptoms when she lays out in the grass too long. We have assumed (it is getting worse as she gets older, so we are asking the vet about it next week) it is allergies and have kept her off the grass for long periods of time as much as possible. We have always kept a tube of A & D ointment and lathered it on and that seems to help with the irritation.

It sounds like yours is caused by the cleaner you have in there. Georgiapeach covered it pretty well, I just wanted to poke my head in and say that I second that it is probably an allergy.


----------

